# live food containers - reuse?



## mbluestar (Aug 17, 2007)

Is there anyone on here that can reuse the plastic containers I have piling up from crickets and mealworms? If anyone on here is able to use them i'm happy to post them out, I just don't want to throw them in the rubbish so i'm looking for a way to recycle them. Does anyone else do this? Over the months they tend to build up and it seems a shame not to find someone that can make use of a delivery every now and again, but because of the ventilation slits I don't find them very reuseable. Pet shops don't want them back because they buy theirs in already in the containers and our recycling collection wont take them.


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

i think athravan posted about wanting people to send there old tubs to her aslong as they are in reusable conditions but that was a while ago that she made the thread!


----------



## biglad52002 (Mar 9, 2007)

pmd you

Paul


----------



## mbluestar (Aug 17, 2007)

Pm'd you back.

There must be lots of other reptile keepers out there that have this problem and that care about the environment enough to not just go chucking them away and must be lots of rep breeders that could use them so i'm not suprised there has been a thread before but I couldn't find one. 

Isn't there someway that a link can be put up somewhere for people wanting them and then anyone could pm when they've got enough to make it worth sending some. 

Just a thought. RFUK doing it's bit for the environment kind of thing: victory: I'm sure plenty of people already doing this, but have to admit i've been trying to find uses for them for months now, half of them are in my freezer... though not with liquids in obviously!!!


----------



## NikkiB (Aug 10, 2008)

if u have enough of them some shops will swop them for food :notworthy:


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

I always seem to need them, and waxworm pots.........
so if there is any spare ones please bare me in mind.(especially the new rigid type with slits down the sides rather than holes.)


----------



## mbluestar (Aug 17, 2007)

wow I never expected such a good response. I've offered them to first person that pm'd, if for any reason they decide they don't want them i'll just work down the list. I'll not have to worry in future, no shortage of people willing to take them. Can't believe i've spent the last 12 months trying to find ways to reuse them and I could have just been sending them on!! Cheers to everyone. Hopefully encourage others to recycle theirs too.

As for swop for food, wow you have some generous pet shops near you.


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

I've got a shelf full of them, kindly given by someone else (thanks D!) waiting for next seasons hatchlings


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

i need loads for my inverts if yone has any going


----------



## Grakky (Dec 4, 2007)

I've got LOADS at home and just can't bring myself to get rid. If anyone wants any just throw me a PM, they're beginning to take up too much space!


----------



## coco (Oct 7, 2008)

*Live food containers*

hi, just been reading everyones problems getting rid of containers,
ive been having the same problems getting hold of them,
i would gladly refund anyones postage willing to send me any,
or for 20 tubs, would send them a tub of live locust in return.


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

i need loads if anyone has them going spare and is willing to post drop me a pm , many thanks


----------



## chameleonpaul (Dec 20, 2006)

I could od with some, always come in handy.
Let me know if you have any you want to get rid of.
The new style are ideal for me


----------



## serz (May 8, 2006)

chameleonpaul said:


> I could od with some, always come in handy.
> Let me know if you have any you want to get rid of.
> The new style are ideal for me


were abouts in the north west are you


----------



## chameleonpaul (Dec 20, 2006)

Im in Garstang, Near Preston


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

i was in there b4 u paul lol


----------



## LEOPARD GECKO CRAZY (Aug 7, 2008)

*omg*

i will take about 100000000000000 livefood tubs of enyone who doesnt want them as the tube are greatly needed for me just pm me or email me on m.c174 @hotmail.co.uk


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

Not just great for reptiles, my Dad uses loads for all his screws/wall plugs and bits and bobs in the shed!


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

I need a few.

PM me if you have any spare and can send to Cardiff!


----------



## mbluestar (Aug 17, 2007)

Wow. I now have an inbox full of contacts for all the boxes i get next. Suggest anyone else looking sticks their details on the thread instead because there seem to be plenty of others like me wanting to find uses for their containers too.


----------



## Maureen Collinson (Oct 6, 2006)

I have to ask those of you intending to use them for hatchling snakes, are you all referring to cricket boxes that have holes made from inside out? or outside in?

The reason I ask is because in my personal opinion, the ones with the holes made from outside in are far too rough, and will damage sensitive little noses if the wee hatchling starts pushing it's nose along the insides of the box, and as well as a damaged nose, can lead on to mouth rot. 

Even the ones with slits have caused trouble when the snake within pushed against a side, and whilst doing so was tonging the air as they do, and the split in the side opened up to reveal a bigger gap, then went back into place trapping the poor snakes tongue, and yes the hatchling lost it's tongue as a result of that. 

Surely a stack of ten plastic boxes from one of the Poundland shops is not too much to spend on your hatchlings? and it would mean you can make the holes yourself, then ensuring that the holes were smooth on the inside.

Another idea is to get people to collect the larger plastic containers that are used for the Chinese and Indian take aways. That way you still do your bit for the environment. 

Mo.


----------



## reddevil09 (Aug 19, 2009)

*hi*

if any body has got any live food tubs then i will gladly take them off your hands thanx, chris


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

They are great for small hatchlings, just make sure the holes weren't made from the outside going in, as you get loads of sharp spikes inside the box. Also, be careful with the ones with slits in the side, sometimes the slits have not cut through the plastic. The lids also need to be taped or held by elastic bands as they can sometimes be loose.

I use them for my hatchlings and have never had any problems.


----------



## Cockys Royals (Jun 28, 2008)

Damn I have loads of them, every couple months I ditch them, so if anyone wants any let me know, il send them to you or you can collect. Obviously you pay the postage. PM me and il start saving them.


----------



## Brooke92 (Mar 8, 2015)

I have an enormous collection of empty livefood boxes which I refuse to put in the bin for landfill but they won't recycle them here. I'm glad to see I'm not the only one with this problem. If anyone can use them, please send me a message!! Thanks


----------

